# UT3 Titan Pack Coming March 5th...



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

*And on sale for $11.99!​*



> Fraggers rejoice, Midway and Epic Games Officially Announce the FREE Titan Pack for Unreal Tournament 3
> 
> New maps. New units. New vehicles. New characters. The most content ever added to an FPS, and all for free! Midway and Epic Games have officially confirmed the Titan Pack is coming to Unreal Tournament 3 for the PC and PlayStation®3 March 5, 2009. This bonus content takes the award-winning shooter to a whole new level.



Source

Titan Pack Trailer

*Its Here!!*

You can also update the game through steam.


http://download.beyondunreal.com/fileworks.php/official/ut3/UT3Patch4.exe 
http://download.beyondunreal.com/fileworks.php/official/ut3/UT3TitanPack.exe 

http://www.fileplanet.com/197048/download/Unreal-Tournament-3---Patch-4
http://www.fileplanet.com/197050/190000/fileinfo/Unreal-Tournament-3-Titan-Pack-Expansion 

http://www.fileplay.net/file/4463/unreal-tournament-3-patch-4-aka-v2-0
http://www.fileplay.net/file/4462/unreal-tournament-3-titan-pack
http://www.computermaniacs.net/downloads/index.php?dir=UT3/ (Both)

http://midnightredirect.com/ut3/UT3Patch4.exe
http://midnightredirect.com/ut3/UT3TitanPack.exe

http://www.exp.de/download.php?id=16450
http://www.exp.de/download.php?id=16451

*Uk Servers:
*
http://mirror1.gameon.co.uk/unreal_tournament_3/patches/UT3Patch4.exe
http://mirror2.gameon.co.uk/unreal_tournament_3/patches/UT3Patch4.exe

http://mirror1.gameon.co.uk/unreal_tournament_3/bonus_content/UT3TitanPack.exe
http://mirror2.gameon.co.uk/unreal_tournament_3/bonus_content/UT3TitanPack.exe

*German Servers:*
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spieldownloads/360/7089/0/Unreal_Tournament_III.html


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo Hoo!  Great news man!



> In addition, players will experience two new game modes: Greed mode, a “tug of war” style kill points battle, and Betrayal mode, a cutthroat style of play where alliances and teams can shift fluidly through a match.


Sounds awesome!



> New units are one part of this mammoth download. The new X-Ray deployable field can be used to lay waste to foes since enemies inside it are extremely vulnerable, while the Link Station, a temporary repair unit, can be deployed to keep vehicles in top fighting condition. The Stealthbender comes equipped with a Link Station, an X-Ray Field, spidermine traps, and an EMP mine, but what makes this new vehicle especially lethal is its underlying Necris stealth technology, which renders it invisible for surprise attacks.



Love new wepons  

Mark your calenders March 5th!!!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Whoo Hoo!  Great news man!
> 
> 
> Sounds awesome!
> ...





I know, this is so awesome.

And I can't wait for the release of the new patch also.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet look forward to this one only a few weeks away.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 20, 2009)

I read this, sounds really good, come on still not to late to update the game with assualt


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I read this, sounds really good, come on still not to late to update the game with assualt



Whats assault?


----------



## BloodTotal (Feb 20, 2009)

this is friggen awesome!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 20, 2009)

Heres another article about it.

http://games.on.net/article/5014/Unreal_Tournament_3_to_get_free_content_pack_on_March_5th


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Heres another article about it.
> 
> http://games.on.net/article/5014/Unreal_Tournament_3_to_get_free_content_pack_on_March_5th



So this could be part of the massive update that is coming or it is the new patch?

Or this could just be a pack to get ready for the new patch. They release this get new stuff and then they release the new patch for everything else.

Omg this game is so awesome.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Cas, you wanna play a round tonight?  I'm off work early and I can host a game for us.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Hey Cas, you wanna play a round tonight?  I'm off work early and I can host a game for us.



Ahh!

I have a conference tonight at my church and I am going with the family. Maybe after the conference? But I am not for sure when it will end. What time?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Ahh!
> 
> I have a conference tonight at my church and I am going with the family. Maybe after the conference? But I am not for sure when it will end. What time?



8 maybe 9ish.  Later would work too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 20, 2009)

nice i like free updates especially when it might boost sales of the game get a few players interested


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2009)

If only the game didnt suck....


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If only the game didnt suck....



It doesn't suck, what sucks about?


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2009)

Totally disagree MailMan.  Great game, and there are some great custom maps/servers out there now.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If only the game didnt suck....



It was hard for me to start playing it at first when I got it, but now I am addicted because it is really awesome. If you get the right server with some awesome custom maps then the game is complete awesome!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2009)

Meh Ill give it another try but the gameplay just seems so damn dated and the weapons lack "balls". I need something that goes BOOM like the Quake 3 shotgun.


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2009)

> The Unreal Tournament 3 Titan Pack also features the new Titan mutator where fragging enough enemies turns you into the almighty Titan, a 15-foot tall maestro of wholesale carnage that has the effects of every Power Up in the game... ALL AT ONCE!!!



Um. whoa!   So that's what the "Titan" part means.  Frakking awesome!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> Um. whoa!   So that's what the "Titan" part means.  Frakking awesome!



It is really awesome. I can't wait till this comes out.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2009)

What!  Wow I'm super excited now!  I cant wait to become the Titan!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 20, 2009)

Dammit why cant it be now hurry up March the 5th.


----------



## Polarman (Feb 20, 2009)

Sound pretty darn good!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 20, 2009)

Once its out we will have to have one huge tpu fragging fest what do yas rekon sound good.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hell yes Trip!  We'll have to stay up super late to game with you in the am(your time).


----------



## BloodTotal (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know why so many people say that that game is bad, or sucks.

I for one think that that is the most beautiful game I have seen up to date (yes I have played Crysis, POS)

But then again, my favorite rpg is Two Worlds so yeah.., I guess I have different tastes

oh I also noticed something in UT3, back in the days of 2000, and 2004 I used to play on inhuman and it would relatively be even, but now, on inhuman or masterful its almost impossible, because the bots have like aimhacks, especially when they pick up the link gun, if they use alternate fire, you're as good as dead fast, even when you jump over them, they stick to your character. It's retarded, now I have to play on adept, and im not feeling that they are not so good, but if I go any higher then they become godlike


----------



## fenurch (Feb 20, 2009)

UT' 99 FTW.
Playing QL atm but they're quite similar anyway


----------



## Triprift (Feb 20, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Hell yes Trip!  We'll have to stay up super late to game with you in the am(your time).



Either that or when im on arvo shifts just stay up heaps late.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sigged till March 5th!


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2009)

> Titan
> The Titan mutator brings a fresh game mechanic to all the classic Unreal Tournament gametypes. Fill your Titan meter by killing enemies (with bonuses for multikills and killing sprees), capturing flags or nodes, and completing other game objectives. When your meter is full, you can transform at any time into a giant with a super powerful rocket launcher, massive hit points, and a devastating ground pound attack. Killed Titans self-destruct after a short countdown, so get out of the way if you assassinate one! Once you’ve become a Titan, fill your meter again to transform into a Behemoth. Behemoths are huge (almost 30 feet tall) walking mountains of destruction, but they self destruct after thirty seconds. It’s important to pick the right time to transform into a Titan, as this mode also has several limitations. Titans can’t drive vehicles, or carry flags, orbs, or Greed skulls. Titans also can’t capture Warfare nodes, or pick up any weapons or powerups.



Source


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

This is going to be awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2009)

2 more days!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 3, 2009)

Any chance TPU could get a mirror for this?  

If not can does anyone know the exact download site?


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 3, 2009)

nice love the game even if im shit at it lol

whats that you can make it work via steam thing


----------



## Zehnsucht (Mar 3, 2009)

BloodTotal said:


> because the bots have like aimhacks, especially when they pick up the link gun, if they use alternate fire, you're as good as dead fast, even when you jump over them, they stick to your character. It's retarded, now I have to play on adept, and im not feeling that they are not so good, but if I go any higher then they become godlike



The bot link-gun alt-fire is broken. If you are within range of alt-fire they will always have 100% lock on you. The only counter is flak or stinger alt-fire to get them away from you. 

Use a mutator and disable the link gun and you will see that you can play on higher bot difficulties.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Any chance TPU could get a mirror for this?
> 
> If not can does anyone know the exact download site?



Possibly from File shack or the UT3 forums. Or a UT3 dedicated forum.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

Am I going to be the only one that is going to stay up till midnight to get this pack and test it?


----------



## Zehnsucht (Mar 4, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Am I going to be the only one that is going to stay up till midnight to get this pack and test it?



Nope


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

Zehnsucht said:


> Nope



Lol, I really was kidding, I'm not that crazy for it. But I am wanting to start my spring break early with a bang.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 4, 2009)

oh, I want it now!

damn you march the 5th <shakes fist> hurry up!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2009)

My delay senses are tingling.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> oh, I want it now!
> 
> damn you march the 5th <shakes fist> hurry up!



Its just tomorrow, or actually 13 hours away.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Mar 4, 2009)

What time is it released anyway? It's 5th march here in just under 5 hours.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

March 5th U.S. time. I'm not for sure exactly what time. You can go to the UT3 forums and see if they have a time.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Just read, the Patch and DLC for the PS3 has been pushed back to the 19th. Because of certification problems.



> Unfortunately, due to circumstances out of our control, the certification process for the PS3 patch and DLC has taken much longer than we expected. As a result, we have been forced to push back the release date for the PS3 version to 3/19.
> 
> The PC patch contains updates that will improve mods cooked for PS3, so we'll be taking advantage of this extra time to work with mod authors to make sure the best mods for UT3 are cooked with the latest patch.




*AND!!!*

I am not for sure on this, but it looks like that we might also get the Massive Patch tonight also! 


And for the people that have the game activated on Steam, the Titan pack will be updated to your game tomorrow.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 5, 2009)

*screams and pounds head into keyboard* i should never have sold that game


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> *screams and pounds head into keyboard* i should never have sold that game



Lol, well, you can buy it again.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah its only $10


Possible TPU host/mirror?  I love TPU downloads!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah its only $10
> 
> 
> Possible TPU host/mirror?  I love TPU downloads!



Well as soon as it post's on the UT3 forum I am posting links here. I'm F5-ing the page like every 2 seconds.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Mar 5, 2009)

What is this? Big..
http://www.fileplanet.com/197031/190000/fileinfo/Unreal-Tournament-3---Titan-Pack-Press-Kit


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry to not answer your question Zehnsucht, but MARCH 5 is today 

Too bad I don't have UT3 (only one I played was the 99 GOTY edition).  Would this Titan pack be a good reason to buy?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes wich is why im hanging out for it to be hosted by my isp. 

UT3 is a great game this will just the icing on a great cake.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

Man I need to get this, anyone know where I can buy it for cheap?


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 5, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Man I need to get this, anyone know where I can buy it for cheap?



You can pick it up at the store for $20 or its also $20 on steam. I would keep my eyes peeled though as I bet it might go on sale on steam soon with the update coming out.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 5, 2009)

Lol ya beat me to it BrooksyX i was going to say steam too.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> You can pick it up at the store for $20 or its also $20 on steam. I would keep my eyes peeled though as I bet it might go on sale on steam soon with the update coming out.



I hope so. I feel a $9.99 on steam shortly I can taste it


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 5, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I hope so. I feel a $9.99 on steam shortly I can taste it



It really wouldn't surprise me. I have seen it for that price on steam a few time before.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 5, 2009)

Does steam have the patch/map pack yet?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Its here!!!!!

UT3 2.0 Patch and Titan Pack Released!

http://download.beyondunreal.com/fil.../UT3Patch4.exe (patch)
http://download.beyondunreal.com/fil...3TitanPack.exe (pack)

http://www.fileplanet.com/197048/dow...nt-3---Patch-4 (patch)
http://www.fileplanet.com/197050/190...Pack-Expansion (pack)

http://www.fileplay.net/file/4463/un...tch-4-aka-v2-0 (patch)
http://www.fileplay.net/file/4462/un...t-3-titan-pack (pack)
http://www.computermaniacs.net/downl...php?dir=UT3/ (both)

http://midnightredirect.com/ut3/UT3Patch4.exe (patch)
http://midnightredirect.com/ut3/UT3TitanPack.exe (pack)

http://www.exp.de/download.php?id=16450 (patch)
http://www.exp.de/download.php?id=16451 (pack)

German Mirror:
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/...ament_III.html

http://forums.gameon.co.uk/showthread.php?p=398626 (additional mirrors)



And some screenshots we took of the maps while you wait:

http://www.beyondunreal.com/view_story.php?id=12557


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 5, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Its here!!!!!
> 
> UT3 2.0 Patch and Titan Pack Released!
> 
> ...



Can anyone confirm Steam?!?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can anyone confirm Steam?!?



Not on steam yet. My links are broken, so Hold up!!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 5, 2009)

Dammit nothing on my isp yet. grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Go to first page for the Download Links.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 5, 2009)

Ill wait till node hosts it hopefully tomorrow least then ill get full speed.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Ill wait till node hosts it hopefully tomorrow least then ill get full speed.



On the first page i will post a guide to install it if you have the game on steam, without waiting on steam.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 5, 2009)

Castiel said:


> On the first page i will post a guide to install it if you have the game on steam, without waiting on steam.



Thank man. Ill DL it tonight.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thank man. Ill DL it tonight.



Your very welcome. Last nigth I was up till 12:00 waiting for it, and finally a Admin(Producer) came on and told everyone that there going to online when there online. So I went to sleep. And when I woke up this morning the first thing I check was the UT3 forums and it was here.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

I will mirror patch and pack i will post links soon.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> I will mirror patch and pack i will post links soon.



Thank you!

I'm in line at FilePlanet, and that is the only U.S. fast server I know that has the Pack.


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet! Hopefully steam will get this up soon. I have to go to class anyways for a couple hours but hopefully it will be up by the time i get back.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

well my DL's were cnacelled and the links dont work.....correct me if im simply having pc trouble...but it looks like they were pulled? if anyone has both please please please pm me i will give you a temp FTP loging so they can be moved to my site if you are willing.

lol nvm im retarted.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> lol nvm im retarted.



So whats going on now?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

Castiel said:


> So whats going on now?



i got it to work....the pc went to sleep and cancelled the DL's and i couldnt get it to redownload...but when i clicked on the links in the quoted post it worked....


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i got it to work....the pc went to sleep and cancelled the DL's and i couldnt get it to redownload...but when i clicked on the links in the quoted post it worked....



Ok, good.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2009)

Best DL rate for me:

http://www.computermaniacs.net/downloads/index.php?dir=UT3/

700kb/s will be installing quickly!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2009)

Screen Shot Time!!!!
























GREED!  New Gameplay where you frag an opponent and collect their skulls and return them to the opposing teams source.  Kinda like Capture the Skulls











And of course Mah Dude:





Sorry for the crappy res and quality, I had to lower settings to play it on my back up 939/8600GTS/1gig ram rig.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

mirror from my serverup

Titan Pack Patch
Titan Pack


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 5, 2009)

many thanks sol, casteil and to mlee for putting up that huge list!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> many thanks sol, casteil and to mlee for putting up that huge list!



hope you get good speeds lol i didnt think many would notice but the servers are already getting hammered. 100+ anon ftp access's


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> hope you get good speeds lol i didnt think many would notice but the servers are already getting hammered. 100+ anon ftp access's



Many Thanks! I'm capping on your server!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Many Thanks! I'm capping on your server!



sweet what speed?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 5, 2009)

50kb/s - not too bad, looks like i will befiring up the titan goodness after work


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> 50kb/s - not too bad, looks like i will befiring up the titan goodness after work



damn that sucks...but your in the uk too. i have yet to get a server over their.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> damn that sucks...but your in the uk too. i have yet to get a server over their.



which is why it isn't too bad seeing as it has to come from all the way over there!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> which is why it isn't too bad seeing as it has to come from all the way over there!



ya i just kinda feel bad you waited only to get 50kb/s i promis ill get a european server up soon.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> sweet what speed?



600Kbps


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

Castiel said:


> 600Kbps


cool beans dude. thanks


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 5, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ya i just kinda feel bad you waited only to get 50kb/s i promis ill get a european server up soon.



Don't feel bad for it! Sweet that you hosted it for us!


----------



## Rexter (Mar 5, 2009)

Is the patch on steam yet? im totally anxious!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rexter said:


> Is the patch on steam yet? im totally anxious!



read OP their is a work around


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

The game can now be update with steam. Make sure the game is set in properties to "always keep updated".


----------



## Polarman (Mar 5, 2009)

Pheeww! That took a while. 900+ Mb for the Pack & 300MB for the patch.

BTW: mlee49 your image quality seems low.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Pheeww! That took a while. 900+ Mb for the Pack & 300MB for the patch.
> 
> *BTW: mlee49 your image quality seems low.*



Yeah I know did you see the specs I was posting with? 8600GTS/2.2GHz single core/1GB ram

I'll put up more pics with my main rig tonight if you want.


----------



## Polarman (Mar 5, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah I know did you see the specs I was posting with? 8600GTS/2.2GHz single core/1GB ram
> 
> I'll put up more pics with my main rig tonight if you want.



My bad. Did not see that one!

Here's one.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

Ahhhh I really want to ply this now! I might run to best buy and pick it up.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 6, 2009)

Just got the patch and the pack from my Isp   will have to wait till later for some action though going out soon as its my brothers birthday today.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 6, 2009)

Anybody know if this enables AA support for this game?

I seriously cant stand high quality textures and mass amounts of jaggyness


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 6, 2009)

Is anyone else having any problems updating this game with steam right now? The game won't update at all and tt won't even let me play the non updated version, says the server is too busy.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't surprise me with steam. I hope
It's working in a few hours.


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Anybody know if this enables AA support for this game?
> 
> I seriously cant stand high quality textures and mass amounts of jaggyness



Not sure, but I'm playing with everythng maxed and get no jaggies.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 6, 2009)

Can anyone post a pic of steam's servers?  Are their a lot of full servers on steam?


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2009)

The servers through Steam are the same as if you bought the DVD version.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2009)

Greed is awesome. But for some reason, when I first played I played Greed and I downloaded the "Gold" thing and now for some reason I get a Gold Error when I try to play any other game type. Do y'all know what is going on?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 6, 2009)

I am not sure of what you mean.  What gold are you speaking of?


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 6, 2009)

gold Skulls?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 6, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> gold Skulls?



I was thinking that as well but he said something about downloading the "gold thing"


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm out of ideas, the Gold skulls are what 10 pts or 5 in Greed?

Anyways I want to play later, gonna have to fire up the main rig and drop a dime on some fools.  Maybe I can upload a XFire video!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe someone with a good connection can startup a server and call it TPU or something?


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 6, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Maybe someone with a good connection can startup a server and call it TPU or something?



Setting up a dedicated server is a pain from my experience, but I'll gladly host a game!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Setting up a dedicated server is a pain from my experience, but I'll gladly host a game!



Y'all still doing this? Because I would play a little bit longer before I hit the sack.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

It wont let me install it right now, it keeps saying steam is busy? WTF MATE?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> It wont let me install it right now, it keeps saying steam is busy? WTF MATE?


Same here. Been like that since I got home tonight. I even bought a copy for my friend and he has yet to DL it and that was 6 hours ago. Epic is making an epic profit this weekend!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Same here. Been like that since I got home tonight. I even bought a copy for my friend and he has yet to DL it and that was 6 hours ago. Epic is making an epic profit this weekend!



Its making me ANGRY DAMN YOU STEAM!!!!


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 6, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> It wont let me install it right now, it keeps saying steam is busy? WTF MATE?



I'm having problems still too. Looks like the steam download server's are seeing high amounts of traffic due to the game beeing free for the weekend. That's not really fair for those of US who bought the game.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> I'm having problems still too. Looks like the steam download server's are seeing high amounts of traffic due to the game beeing free for the weekend. That's not really fair for those of US who bought the game.



agreed I bought the Black Version about an 1hour ago..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2009)

Iv owned UT3 since it came out and registered it to steam the first day I could. I was lucky to get 32k last night on the DL. However I might be holding a contest soon for a free copy of the game. I bought a copy last night for my friend and when he accepted it steam said he already owned it. However I still have it listed as a "gift".  By monday if Its still listed as a gift Ill do some kind of contest. No reason to waste a perfectly good copy.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 6, 2009)

It appears you have to wait until after the promotional free trial is over before you can input your key :shadedshu


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

I finally got it to start installing, my god it was moving slow I left it run for at least 7 hours and it only got to 39% so I just turned my pc off and said screw it for now.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 6, 2009)

Yea I let mine download overnight at 55KB/s.  Only did like 25% when I woke up lol, gonna take until Monday or Tuesday for me.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2009)

There are a lot of players online. A lot of n00bs. So I guess since the new stuff and free weekend everyone is playing.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 6, 2009)

Castiel said:


> There are a lot of players online. A lot of n00bs. So I guess since the new stuff and free weekend everyone is playing.



Time to pawn! 

I'll be hosting a game later tonight for those that want to join the fun.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 6, 2009)

After playing on a few servers am I reminded as to why I don't play this game online.  It's the cheating...:shadedshu  
Honestly, this is truly sad.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 6, 2009)

Doesn't it have Valve Anti-Cheat?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 6, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Doesn't it have Valve Anti-Cheat?



I am using the retail version.


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't seen any cheaters after the latest patch/Titan pack.  UT3 does not use Valve Anti-Cheat, nor does it use Steam servers.  It uses Epic's and other hosts servers.  I should be able to host a server later tonight for some Greed.  I have the retail version of the game, but later on I registered it with steam so I no longer have to use the CD.  The only thing Steam does with UT3 is give achievents, and have it available for the user to download it anywhere.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> I haven't seen any cheaters after the latest patch/Titan pack.  UT3 does not use Valve Anti-Cheat, nor does it use Steam servers.  It uses Epic's and other hosts servers.  I should be able to host a server later tonight for some Greed.  I have the retail version of the game, but later on I registered it with steam so I no longer have to use the CD.  The only thing Steam does with UT3 is give achievents, and have it available for the user to download it anywhere.



I'm pretty sure it uses gamespy.


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think so.  I've never installed Gamespy.  Epic has their own official servers that run their own proprietary cheating system.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> I don't think so.  I've never installed Gamespy.  Epic has their own official servers that run their own proprietary cheating system.



You don't have to install it but when you make your password and such its filling it on gamespy. Every time I reinstall and want to play the game I have to go and reset the passowrd via gamespy because I forget 

That was retail mind you. Steam might be different.


----------



## xu^ (Mar 7, 2009)

still no titan pack for the steam version ?

ive looked thru this thread twice and still didnt see the workaround that was referred to.

i also bought the Black ED on Steam ,but i wanna get the titan pack b4 i start playing online


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2009)

The game updated automatically for me with Steam.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 7, 2009)

I bought the black edition on steam, so I have to get the Titan edition as well?


----------



## xu^ (Mar 7, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I bought the black edition on steam, so I have to get the Titan edition as well?




after doing some offline AI games it seems the titan pack is indeed included ,altho you have to turn on the Titan mutator.
is good fun ,will practice for a day or so offline before venturing online to get my ass wh00ped


----------



## Melvis (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive played this game to death, looks like its time to do it again 

Wonder if we can finish it on insane this time? hmmmmmm


----------



## Triprift (Mar 7, 2009)

Installed the patch and the titan pack yesterday havnt had much of a chance to give it a good work out yet maybe tomorrow.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 7, 2009)

This is taking forever! it starts downloading and than stops and starts again!! ahhh.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't have UT3, but today when i check my steam account, I got it appeared on my games list as "Gift", and I have 1 day left to install it, is it a trial for a period of time, or it's a "real" gif?


----------



## RevengE (Mar 7, 2009)

it might be a trial, it will tell you who sent it to you if someone bought you the game.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2009)

If you update threw steam, it will update. it shows that it's goign to update, then says "download starting" but if you wait, and I mean WAIT, for the thing to get done, you will be able to have it start updating again... Does take a couple mins for it to go back to the updating. I say when you update from steam, just walk around and don't think of it doing so.. Or, your knock your head back and forth!!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 7, 2009)

I have  let it install for 2 nights staight and it's still only at 54% it will stop downloading all the sudden and sometimes it takes forever for it to start again. It's only running between 14-50 kbs. Damn weekend of free playing!!!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I have  let it install for 2 nights staight and it's still only at 54% it will stop downloading all the sudden and sometimes it takes forever for it to start again. It's only running between 14-50 kbs. Damn weekend of free playing!!!



Is it working right now?


----------



## RevengE (Mar 10, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Is it working right now?



yeah it finally started working a couple days ago


----------



## Melvis (Mar 10, 2009)

Works like a charm, just added the update and the patch and a way i went, i like the new look now in the main menu area etc, looks good  Yet to experience all the new items yet, havent played much.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 11, 2009)

Just noticed Steam has another free weekend for UT3 black edition coming up starting this friday and the $11.99 for the games goes till 22nd of this month. If you dont have the game yet buy it or it least try it this weekend.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Just noticed Steam has another free weekend for UT3 black edition coming up starting this friday and the $11.99 for the games goes till 22nd of this month. If you dont have the game yet buy it or it least try it this weekend.



Yeah, and I read that there sales shot up and there was a lot of people playing the Free Weekend. More than a usual free weekend.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 11, 2009)

2,000% more players apparently.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2009)

and you can tell, tons more of them. Servers are packed nowadays.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

They continued the sale until March 22nd I believe. Also they are doing ANOTHER free weekend.

Source


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

It is really great. I bet there making a lot of money these 2 weeks.


----------



## xu^ (Mar 11, 2009)

All these polls that show PC games sales really should include Steam sales ,maybe then ppl would stop moaning how the PC is a dying platform,id even go so far as to say probably more than half of PC games sales are via steam or other game DL sites.
If they included these ,PC game sales would be much closer to console game sales.

i was one of the many that bought UT3 last weekend and im liking it ,altho online im kinda getting pwnd ,but its fun.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm having some problems with the game. I keep getting a studder. Even in big maps. I will be playing in a server that my ping is 45. And I have it set to medium and I get 60FPS, and on low it gets 75+ FPS. I don't have VSync or PhysX on. And I will just be playing and its constant, walking around isn't bad, but when I fire my weapon it gets bad. And when I go into a battle with someone its really bad. And if I hit a big studder my FPS drops to 10 FPS.

What could be the problem?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

> I don't have VSync or *PhysX on*.



That would be my first guess.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That would be my first guess.



You think if I put PhysX on it will stop the studder? Will it drop my FPS even lower?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

Castiel said:


> You think if I put PhysX on it will stop the studder? Will it drop my FPS even lower?



You wont know unless you try. Your system should be enough to run it fine.

Did you try running it on the lowest settings?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 11, 2009)

You could try this: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=819479

Did't work for me though   I get some slowdowns in certain maps like Deck, Facing Worlds, and Shangri La.  Also this is a very CPU intensive game and it's multithreaded (yay ), you could try overclocking your CPU a little bit more.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You wont know unless you try. Your system should be enough to run it fine.
> 
> Did you try running it on the lowest settings?



I'm running it on the lowest settings with everything turned on and off. I still get the studder.




oli_ramsay said:


> You could try this: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=819479
> 
> Did't work for me though   I get some slowdowns in certain maps like Deck, Facing Worlds, and Shangri La.  Also this is a very CPU intensive game and it's multithreaded (yay ), you could try overclocking your CPU a little bit more.




I tried and I still have the same problem. 

The problem could be that I have a slow CPU.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I'm running it on the lowest settings with everything turned on and off. I still get the studder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's the CPU. Have you defragged lately?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't think it's the CPU. Have you defragged lately?



Yeap.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Yeap.



Well like I said you meet the system req.



> *System requirements*
> Microsoft Windows XP/Vista
> 2.0 GHz single core CPU (2.4 GHz dual core CPU or faster recommended)
> 512 MB RAM (1.0 GB RAM or greater recommended)
> ...


----------

